# you guys use this ever?



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

just wondering.? saw some at the auto parts store and wondering if its good? or if it will damage my engine in the long run? thanks,


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

"Oil Alone Is Not Enough" .....?
what have i been doing wrong all these years?








im sure its fine..... might be snake oil. haha get it i did a pun kinda.


_Modified by scrubdub at 9:12 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (scrubdub)*

lol


----------



## vdubadmirere1 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

That lucas stabilizer works very well I always put some in when I change my oil keeps the valve seats fresh. Keeps the valves from tapping works very good I would reccommend it for anyone everytime they change oil it works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (vdubadmirere1)*

i just noticed it on the shelves.... thought id ask


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

theres a guy around here that drives a mk3 2.0 8v and he swears on using rotella diesel oil.? couldnt hurt or what? ive got a 1.8 8v


----------



## vdubadmirere1 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

I would say buy yourself some it will work great should last for about 2 or 3 oil changes also and it will make the engine last longer thats not a lie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (vdubadmirere1)*

that crap is garbage
bunch of noobs


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's a quality product i used it in my mk3 2.0 all the time, every oil change and the gas additive. There seemed to noticeable increase in mileage with the additive, like maybe and extra 20-30 miles per tank. and i wasn't changing my driving habits


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*

what is? Rotella? or Lucas?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

Lucas is garbage, it's all in your head if you think it makes a difference


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*

i didnt buy it. just wondering for future reference. what about Rotella in the 8v!?








edit: im looking for a good change. if Rotella doesnt work then wanna give me a reference on some good oil?


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_Lucas is garbage, it's all in your head if you think it makes a difference 

well i wouldnt say that... my friends moms car was running all messed up due to clogged injectors and would barley run worth a damn, so he put a bottle of the lucas gas additive in the tank and it actually cleared everything up and the car ran fine.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*

listen 8v will run on PISS..... search


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (ABA Jetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Jetta II* »_
well i wouldnt say that... my friends moms car was running all messed up due to clogged injectors and would barley run worth a damn, so he put a bottle of the lucas gas additive in the tank and it actually cleared everything up and the car ran fine.


gas and oil additives are two different things


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_listen 8v will run on PISS..... search 

im trying to make this engine last son!!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*

here u go http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...s.htm


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_
im trying to make this engine last son!!

10w30 regular oil every 3k with OEM filter and run that pig hard


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dkashbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkashbmx* »_
im trying to make this engine last son!!

i'm not your SON


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_listen 8v will run on PISS..... search 


haha i put chainsaw bar oil to top off my winter beater 8v a few weeks ago. still runs fine. 
and gas additive does help solve alot of fuel related problems. on my beater i had a bad 02 sensor for a while. ran wicked rich. after i fixed it i added seafoam to my gas. car ran like a top. cleaned up all that built up ****.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: you guys use this ever? (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_
i'm not your SON 










alright HUNNY!!! i bought the pack of ten OEM filters from GAP just looking to see if Rotella is any good


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_
10w30 regular oil every 3k with OEM filter and run that pig hard 


straight 30weight sir


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Husky McLovin)*

buy what ever oil you want for an 8v, it just depends if you like to save cash or not.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

right on. just wanna save this thing


----------

